# remote couplers



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I am preparing to install DCC and sound in my LGB 2044 RHB switcher. I will probably go with massoth LS decoder and sound unit. My question is what remote couplers can I use for the front and rear? How hard are they to install? where do I buy them? Oh forgot to mention I use hook and loop. I know Keith, you mentioned you use something like this so maybe you could offer some advice. Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Some people have modified MTH couplers, some have modified Lionel ones. Others have hooked servos to pull Kadees open. 

You could hook a servo and a wire to your Massoth and the coupler. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-li does sell a servo and hardware combo for hook and loop couplers. Biggest problem is finding a mounting place for the servo. 
This unit works on dual hooks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, how does it push down the hook on the other car? 

Any pictures? 

Greg


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg I found this to answer your question 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD3BLYmYs_s&feature=related


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Keith, I found a post you made on the RHB site about the krois coupler. Looks like that would work well for me. Are you still using it and where can you buy them.


----------



## muns (Jul 24, 2008)

http://grootspoor.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_1583_1597&products_id=34140 

The hook and a plate are linked togther, the hook lowes and so does the plate, pushing the wagon's hook free of the loco's loop. 

I have some to install but not yet got round to it.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Muns, do you need a servo motor in addition to the coupler? Is there any retailer in the USA that carries them?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,
Yes I still have two locomotives running the Krois uncouplers, but I think the servo driven ones are more "positive" and reliable. With the Krois style loco has to be backed slightly to take the load off the hook, whereas with the servo version you don't have to worry about it. On my latest conversion I used a Train-Li kit, which comes with the uncoupler and servo. You can also buy the system from Heyn, or Fertig modelbahn as kits or already mounted to the LGB coupler. All you need to do then is mount the servo somewhere and run a cable (like nylon fishing line) to the uncoupler so it's not too hard to install. For your Massoth decoder it can already control two servos but you will need to either build the 5V circuit (I think they provide the instructions in the decoder manual) or use one of their little 5V regulators (very nice units). Once you have it hooked up you can adjust the endpoints of travel using CV's so that it pulls just the right amount. 
Here's a picture of the Krois uncoupler on my LGB Tm2/2 switcher. To hook them up you just need controlled voltage from one of the output pins of your decoder:










Here are links to the Heyn/Fertig versions which all look and work pretty much the same--I couldn't find the picture of my install, sorry:

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/loko...plung.html


edit: found a good drawing that Axel (Train-Li) had sent me, which shows how the servo system works:









Keith


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link showing the Kadee remote uncoupling: video[/b]


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 27 Feb 2012 10:04 AM 
Here is a link showing the Kadee remote uncoupling:  video  
Can anyone get this link to work?

All I get is a "Kadee" page but none of the links on that page take me anywhere.
Looks like a lot of it is done in Flash which seems to be the problem.

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, he is using hook and loops so even if the Kadees weren't still vaporware they still would be of no use to him. Knut, I was able to watch the video--it just looks down as a loco uncouples and couples, but no indication of what additional equipment is necessary to activate it. 

Keith


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Keith, sorry, I didn't realize it was hook and loop - I need to read the full thread. Maybe the Kadee micro servo could still be used somehow? Instead of moving the coupler sideways, move it it up and down?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut, 

Link works here. XP Pro, IE8


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Keith - Tried it with Chrome - that works. 
But as you mentioned - the video doesn't tell you anything and none of the other links add any information. 

knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems like the Kadee is geared towards non-dcc users. There is a picture of a handheld remote that looks like a TV controller, so whether it is short range radio or infrared remains to be seen. With most modern decoders having direct servo outputs and coordinated sound, adding another control system doesn't really make much sense, although as Jim says, there might be some useful parts that we can use. 

Keith


----------



## muns (Jul 24, 2008)

Posted By itsmcgee on 27 Feb 2012 08:32 AM 
Muns, do you need a servo motor in addition to the coupler? Is there any retailer in the USA that carries them?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut, it's a flash video so you may have to update your Flash player. 

Keith, when I saw the system demoed the servo was powered by a battery under the car, so I think it is independent of power supply. A lot of folks that run track power wanted an option to use track power instead of a battery, but not sure where the product is currently.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 27 Feb 2012 11:36 AM 
Knut, it's a flash video so you may have to update your Flash player. 


I thought so too, but I can watch the video with some browsers and not others which is strange.
When I update Flash I always update all browsers that I have installed - so I would habe expected either none of them or all of them to work.


I will be very happy when everyone finally moves to HMTL 5 and Flash becomes a distant memory.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, looks like the coupler hooks have a "lip" at the end, so lowering one, will also unhook the other. 

It does not look like a standard hook and loop, but a special one... so you need the special ones on all cars connected to the loco? 

Hmm.... 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Feb 2012 04:48 PM 
Interesting, looks like the coupler hooks have a "lip" at the end, so lowering one, will also unhook the other. 

It does not look like a standard hook and loop, but a special one... so you need the special ones on all cars connected to the loco? 

Hmm.... 

Greg 


Yes Greg,

That special coupler hook was first created by Kai Fertig many years ago to automatically uncouple cars from the loco that had a "double-hook", ie one on each side of the car.

But you only need that special **** on the item with the remote coupler - so people typically put those on locos. The cars connected to these locos would just have a normal LGB-type coupling.

Another version of the LGB-type coupler is going to be available in April of this year.
It will allow one to couple cars much, much closer for a more realistic appearance like this:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Train-Li kit has the coupler parts and instructions for modifying your loop. I suggest you try several spare loops as the alignment of the plate that pushes the hook down is critical. 
See Keiith's picture of the single axle truck for the screw holding the plate for the hook of the mating coupler


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

How do you trigger these? It seems like a BIG organizational problem. I assume you have two stationary/accessory decoders in each car, each with a distinct address, something like 121 and 122, 131 and 132. Then you'd have to enter the accessory adress of two decoder to make them uncouple? In other words, car A's trailing coupler and car B's leading coupler. Seems like a very cool idea, but hard to do in practice. You'd also need reliable electrical contact in each car, obviously. 

Alternatively, I suppose you could have some kind of track component which would trigger a decoder: all decoders in all cars would have the same address, and the trigger would send a signal to an isolated section of track, and only cars on that section of track would be triggered. 

interesting!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 28 Feb 2012 07:18 AM 
How do you trigger these? It seems like a BIG organizational problem. I assume you have two stationary/accessory decoders in each car, each with a distinct address, something like 121 and 122, 131 and 132. Then you'd have to enter the accessory adress of two decoder to make them uncouple? In other words, car A's trailing coupler and car B's leading coupler. Seems like a very cool idea, but hard to do in practice. You'd also need reliable electrical contact in each car, obviously. 

Alternatively, I suppose you could have some kind of track component which would trigger a decoder: all decoders in all cars would have the same address, and the trigger would send a signal to an isolated section of track, and only cars on that section of track would be triggered. 

interesting! 
These remote uncouplers are really meant to be used in the loco, not the individual cars.
When used with the loco, the uncoupler is just another function - many people operate the front and rear LOCO coupler together since cars are typically only connected at one end of the loco at a time.
If you're running locos in a consist you need to rethink that of course.
Accessory decoders in cars are typical used to control lighting in passenger cars and some operational aspect, like emptying a hopper, in freight cars - but you're right, if one start to use accessory decoders in cars to uncouple individual cars, things can get a bit complex in operation.

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, as Knut says, most of the time these are put on locomotives. Train-Li actually makes a version designed for cars, that operates with a laser pointer. It is set up just like the one shown above but has a circuit board onboard with a sensor on each side. You aim the pointer at the car you want to uncouple and voila, it uncouples. I think this is one area that DCC really shines, because the track power is there already, the locomotive decoders have the ability to control the servos, so it takes very little incremental cost and effort to make it work. I am going to add uncouplers to any new locomotives going forward, and I may even add servos to the LGB Allegra to open and close all the doors together. I have one LGB gravel hopper car set up with servo control to open and close the gates which is also a lot of fun. I have it controlled with a Massoth 8FL, and I have it set so the throttle opens and closes it proportionally so I can control the flow really well instead of just point to point. Lots of potential out there! 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I find the basic problem with the Train-Li uncoupler is the cost. 
To equip one car with the uncoupling mechanism and driving electronic is over $100 Euros or well over $US 100.- 
It's totally independent of the type of power one uses for the trains which is nice, but adding $100 plus to the cost of each car is a bit unrealistic 

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Knut, and I suspect they aren't selling many of the standalone versions because of the price. The kit they offer for the fertig style uncoupler with servo is very reasonable--can't remember the exact cost, though, sorry. 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

For one the prices could about 20-30% cheaper. I remember the time when when one US Dollar bought us close 1.20SFR and now it is between .8 to .9. The Train.li prodcuts are manufactyured in Switzerland, hence the import cost.

Of course we can try to reinvent the wheel, but this will take time and money.

But one word for DCC users.

1. You don't have to have uncouplers on every car, but you can make strategic car sections (i.e. in gourps of 3 or so).
2. You may need it only on one side of a given car, allowing you to seperate sections.
3. Use a cheap function decoder and one uncouple kit and you can already increase your play value drastically

The entire world is not black and white - 100% or 100% that.

And for analog users, LaserTrain was a neat idea but the cost of the IR receivers with microprocessors that control front and rear and timing for servos cost unfortunately money. Yet again. every thrid car is only 1/3 of the cost.


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

I use the 8027 Coupler kit from Bertram Heyn together with the 81310 digital servo from Uhlenbrock 

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/lokomotiven/automatische-kupplung-bausatz.html 

https://www.uhlenbrock.de/intern/Produkte/schalten/I65FCACF-001.htm!ArcEntryInfo=0007.10.I65FCACF&NewServerName=GAMMA


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Mike: 

I wonder if you would consider placing a few LGB automatic uncouplers strategicaly around your track and then use switch decoders to control uncoupling. I have just finish testing such a setup and it seems to work reasonably well, and more importantly on any car or locomotive you may run around your track. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massoth.com


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the 8027 Coupler kit from Bertram Heyn together with the 81310 digital servo from Uhlenbrock 



John, what track voltage are you running and which DCC system? I had a look at the online manual and it seemed like 20V was the limit but that was in the analog section. Any indication what the maximum track voltage is that they can handle, or are you running yours from a voltage regulator circuit? 

Thanks, 
Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By mbendebba on 04 Mar 2012 05:48 PM 
Hello Mike: 

I wonder if you would consider placing a few LGB automatic uncouplers strategicaly around your track and then use switch decoders to control uncoupling. I have just finish testing such a setup and it seems to work reasonably well, and more importantly on any car or locomotive you may run around your track. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massoth.com I would fully advise against it. 

1. If you have double hook and loops which most of us have, you will need to remote uncouplers in conjunction with the manual uncoupler (that is placed permanently inside the track), otherwise you can uncouple, bcasue the remote can only lift one hook at the time.
2. In an outdoor environemtn the method in option one leads to often unwanted uncoupling,
3. The uncoupler mechnism is highly dirt sensitive, and after a couple of rainfalls they need cleaning because they have stopped working.

I ripped them all out again. Indoors - maybe? But it still makes for a weird ride when going over the mechanical uncoupler.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Concerning hook and loops, even indoors, dual couplers with the manual /remote combination, the cars do unwanted uncoupling on the main line. I only use the manual and remote on sidings and the uncoupling is at times erratic. 
Aristo hook and loops are the worst as the bottom of the coupler is narrow whereas LGB, USA, and Bachmann have a T shape. 

Hartland has 2 types of hooks, one with a weak spring that works, and one with a strong spring that does not work on the manual uncoupler.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I guess I was too optrimistic. Never tried indoors, but "hated" outdoors. I was hoping that there was a reason that they were manufactured for a good reason


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By itsmcgee on 26 Feb 2012 03:42 PM 
I am preparing to install DCC and sound in my LGB 2044 RHB switcher. I will probably go with massoth LS decoder and sound unit. My question is what remote couplers can I use for the front and rear? How hard are they to install? where do I buy them? Oh forgot to mention I use hook and loop. I know Keith, you mentioned you use something like this so maybe you could offer some advice. 
Thanks in advance 


Mike








How about this? from Maassoth, available first week of October

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By mbendebba on 28 Aug 2012 12:42 PM 
Posted By itsmcgee on 26 Feb 2012 03:42 PM 
I am preparing to install DCC and sound in my LGB 2044 RHB switcher. I will probably go with massoth LS decoder and sound unit. My question is what remote couplers can I use for the front and rear? How hard are they to install? where do I buy them? Oh forgot to mention I use hook and loop. I know Keith, you mentioned you use something like this so maybe you could offer some advice. 
Thanks in advance 


Mike








How about this? from Maassoth, available first week of October

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/
http://www.massothusa.com/

Unfortunately requires significant effort and modifications to install in the LGB 2044 - exactly what is yet to be determined, but it's not just a drop in.

Knut


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently added the servo uncoupler from Train-Li to my 2085 mallet. Works great and the zimo decoder (MX695) has a feature where you hit the uncouple function key and the engine backs up, uncouples and then moves forward. This uncoupler works with dual hook and loops. Axel needs to advise us if this feature automatic uncouple works with other zimo decoders. 

Note I repair and do installs with Axel.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

ZIMO has the Waltz function for years in their decoders, inclduing in HO. So not a problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Waltz, comparing the motion of the loco to a dance / Waltz? 

Cool! 

Shoulda known Zimo had this already, ha ha. 

By the way, is the new booster available yet? 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 30 Aug 2012 04:11 PM 
ZIMO has the Waltz function for years in their decoders, inclduing in HO. So not a problem.

Axel,

I'm not sure...are you following the Zimo Yahoo forum at all?

There was a big discussion about the Zimo "Waltz" function and the fact it doesn't work properly with some central stations, NCE being one of them as I recall.
It got to the point where even NMRA DCC people got involved but with no resolution.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Knut, do you have the link? 

Like to read up on what the issue is.. 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

With the Automatic Uncoupler from Massoth, there is no need for a "Waltz", a "Tengo", or a "Cha, Cha, Cha". Press the button, the hook is lowered, lower part of loop is pushed foward , locomotive uncoupled. Work equally well with both symmetrical and asymmetrical coupling. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By mbendebba on 31 Aug 2012 09:25 AM 
With the Automatic Uncoupler from Massoth, there is no need for a "Waltz", a "Tengo", or a "Cha, Cha, Cha". Press the button, the hook is lowered, lower part of loop is pushed foward , locomotive uncoupled. Work equally well with both symmetrical and asymmetrical coupling. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com 
I should have known, amazing! Genius!









Do you have a clue, why there was a waltz


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By krs on 31 Aug 2012 12:53 AM 
Posted By Axel Tillmann on 30 Aug 2012 04:11 PM 
ZIMO has the Waltz function for years in their decoders, inclduing in HO. So not a problem.

Axel,

I'm not sure...are you following the Zimo Yahoo forum at all?

There was a big discussion about the Zimo "Waltz" function and the fact it doesn't work properly with some central stations, NCE being one of them as I recall.
It got to the point where even NMRA DCC people got involved but with no resolution.

Knut
AS always there seems to be a difference between North American implementations and European implementations - you remeber this quite well? Till today it is beautiful to be different. So it doesn't suprise me (and yes I read the forum, but neither do I own NCE, nor the equipment they were using) that there are discrepenacies with NCE. That would be one of several before I have seen and heard of. The good news is, it works with Zimo, LGB, PIko, and Massoth (I think also Digitrax). So if I go by the rule of most comon demoniator, NCE is the outlyer.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 31 Aug 2012 09:34 AM 
Posted By mbendebba on 31 Aug 2012 09:25 AM 
With the Automatic Uncoupler from Massoth, there is no need for a "Waltz", a "Tengo", or a "Cha, Cha, Cha". Press the button, the hook is lowered, lower part of loop is pushed foward , locomotive uncoupled. Work equally well with both symmetrical and asymmetrical coupling. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com 
I should have known, amazing! Genius!









Do you have a clue, why there was a waltz










Axel:

I was hoping you would enlighten us, no one better to do it.

Mohammed


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By mbendebba on 31 Aug 2012 09:58 AM 
Posted By Axel Tillmann on 31 Aug 2012 09:34 AM 
Posted By mbendebba on 31 Aug 2012 09:25 AM 
With the Automatic Uncoupler from Massoth, there is no need for a "Waltz", a "Tengo", or a "Cha, Cha, Cha". Press the button, the hook is lowered, lower part of loop is pushed foward , locomotive uncoupled. Work equally well with both symmetrical and asymmetrical coupling. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com 
I should have known, amazing! Genius!









Do you have a clue, why there was a waltz











Axel:

I was hoping you would enlighten us, no one better to do it.

Mohammed


Mohammed:

Oh well, I wasn't the one who posted "there is no need for a waltz. Hence I presumed you all about it. Or was this one of your quick rush to judgement.









"But I ain't one to gossip, so you don't hear that from me" (slightly paraphrased) 
Extra Brownie points for knowing the orgin of that line.









Axel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, not the common denominator, once again the European market seems to do something outside the common practice, like the programming issues we have found where certain decoders need to have power interrupted between programming commands... old hardware, old processors, old style... 

Typical... 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 31 Aug 2012 02:05 PM 
Posted By mbendebba on 31 Aug 2012 09:58 AM 
Posted By Axel Tillmann on 31 Aug 2012 09:34 AM 
Posted By mbendebba on 31 Aug 2012 09:25 AM 
With the Automatic Uncoupler from Massoth, there is no need for a "Waltz", a "Tengo", or a "Cha, Cha, Cha". Press the button, the hook is lowered, lower part of loop is pushed foward , locomotive uncoupled. Work equally well with both symmetrical and asymmetrical coupling. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com 
I should have known, amazing! Genius!









Do you have a clue, why there was a waltz











Axel:

I was hoping you would enlighten us, no one better to do it.

Mohammed


Mohammed:

Oh well, I wasn't the one who posted "there is no need for a waltz. Hence I presumed you all about it. Or was this one of your quick rush to judgement.









"But I ain't one to gossip, so you don't hear that from me" (slightly paraphrased) 

Extra Brownie points for knowing the orgin of that line.









Axel





Axel 










Mohammed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Zimo waltz is a Zimo feature that does not need to be enabled!! 
You can just have the servo do uncoupling like the Massoth, the 'waltz' is a feature that can be added by changing a cv value. 
So you get the best of 2 worlds, your choice!! 

PS check out the cost of the train-li uncoupler for hook and loops.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By krs on 28 Feb 2012 10:40 AM
I find the basic problem with the Train-Li uncoupler is the cost. 
To equip one car with the uncoupling mechanism and driving electronic is over $100 Euros or well over $US 100.- 
It's totally independent of the type of power one uses for the trains which is nice, but adding $100 plus to the cost of each car is a bit unrealistic 

Knut




Dan: Is Knut correct about the cost of the Train-li uncoupler, well over $100 dollars for one?

The Massoth Automatic uncoupler will be available the first week of October, we will sell it 2 per pack, for about $60 a piece, maybe a little less.

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

$60 each uncoupler or $60 each pack of 2? 

Can't find the Train-li anywhere on their site. 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg: 

It is $60.00 for each uncoupler, a pack is $120, may be a little less. 

Mohammed


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

It is 44.95 per side of the car so 89.90 for two


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Axel: 

Why don't you post a picture of the Train-li uncoupler? I am curious to see what it looks like and to hear how it works. Kidding aside, I really want to know. 

Mohammed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And the link on the Train-Li site too please... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has 2 different uncouplers. 
One is Infra-red and works from a light pen. 

I used the other type, a servo driven by the decoder. This unit works with dual hook and loops and the servo could be used with a knuckle that has a lift pin like the LGB knuckle. Probably could be used for Kadee with the waltz function. 

2 parts needed, servo and loop mod for single and dual hooks. 

Axel, let me know when we can take a video of my 2085D with the uncoupler function.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mohammed, 

Most of the European hook and loop, servo-type, uncoupling systems consist of the following: 
-Standard LGB-style hook/loop coupling 
-Servo linkage (brass rod, string/pulley system, etc.) 
-Servo (actuator) 
-Servo controller, e.g., decoder or proprietary controller 
-Uncoupling plate designed by Kai Fertig (necessary to uncouple rolling stock fitted with hooks on each end, i.e., "double hooks.") 

Here is a sample installation video from YouTube: (Heyn also sells the Fertig uncoupling plate) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9SSTeCsyLw

Here is a link to the Train Li "Lasertrain" Uncoupling system (Sorry, but it is in German. This system uses similar components as mentioned above, but it permits uncoupling through a laser pointer.) 
http://www.train.li/preise/lasertrain-web.pdf

Some low quality videos showing the operation of the Lasertrain system can be found at the bottom of this webpage: 
http://www.train.li/news/uebersicht.htm 

Here is a link to a standard servo: 
http://www.der-schweighofer.at/arti...cool_robbe

Here is a link to the Fertig uncoupling plate: 
http://www.grossbahnen.de/shop/2011...ts_id=1121

Another method involves a solenoid-actuated uncoupler hook. Krois Modell makes a solenoid-actuated uncoupling hook, requiring a timed decoder output, e.g., Zimo decoder with 'waltz' function or Krois ZS-1 timer control circuit. The timed function keeps the solenoid from being destroyed by constant powering. 

Here is a link to the Krois GBK system: 
http://shop.krois-modell.com/Krois-...K::89.html

Here is a video of the Krois Modell uncoupler. Note the loco hook is cut, allowing the uncoupling of "double hooks." 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlCY49rYaUQ

Have fun. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------

